# Firefox + Windows 7 Freeze



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

Hi, ich habe seit der Umstellung von XP auf Windows 7 folgendes Problem:
Beim surfen mit dem Firefox friert das gesamte System ein, kein Bluescreen, kein neustarten des Systems, es bleibt einfach alles stehen und nichts lässt sich mehr machen. Mehrere Systemneuinstallationen haben auch nicht geholfen, jedesmal der selbe Fehler. Hauptsächlich fällt es mir auf, wenn ich auf https Seiten bin.
An der Hardware kann es eigentlich nicht mehr liegen, da ich seit 2 Wochen fast nur neue Hardware habe, ledigleich mein Netzteil und das optische DVD Laufwerk sind aus dem alten PC.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte??

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus, für die Antworten.

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

schonmal IE probiert?


----------



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> schonmal IE probiert?


 Mit dem IE läuft alles perfekt. Es ist mir einfach unerklärlich, selbst nach einer Win7 neuinstallation, nur die wichtigsten Treiber installiert, dann den Firefox ohne Add-ons installiert, und gleich kamen die Freezes...


----------



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

hmm... niemanden dieses "Problem" bekannt?


----------



## alexRadebeul (14. November 2010)

hi,

ich hab das selbe problem wenn ich mit firefox oder opera surfe friert mein pc früher oder später ein.
keine fehlermeldung oder blue screen, er friert einfach nu rein und nur ein neustart hilft.

wäre für eure hilfe sehr dankbar

mfg
Alex


----------



## G4TL1NG (14. November 2010)

Ist das jetzt ein neuer Versuch von MS den IE zu etablieren? Siehe mein Problem:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t/125870-windows-7-browser-starten-nicht.html


----------



## Flocksta (16. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar schon ein älterer threat, mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren ob das Problem gelöst wurde?
Hab nämlich genau dieselben freezes.

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Februar 2011)

Uiui sehr interessant das Thema. Benutze auch den FF und mein System friert auch hin und wieder ein und zwar in ganz verschiedenen Zeitabständen und ohne erklärlichen Grund. Dachte schon das liegt an meiner HW, aber anscheinend doch nicht.


----------



## proxygyn (16. Februar 2011)

Sicher, dass es am Firefox liegt? Vielleicht ist er nur zufällig offen, wenn ein anderes Problem den PC zum Absturz bringt?


----------



## Codeword (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, das liegt an Firefox, das hab ich bei nem Bekannten auch, der Rechner kann Tagelang fehlerfrei laufen, startet man Firefox, ist er nach spätestens 2Stunden komplett tot...... Ist mir in einem Spiel mal sehr böse gekommen......


----------



## city_cobra (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin jetzt einfach auf Chrome umgestiegen, mit verschiedener Hardware hatte ich diese Probleme mit dem Firefox und es liegt definitiv am Firefox, da dies auch bei einem komplett neuinstalliertem Windows 7 passiert. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso es nur bei einigen der Fall ist ^^


----------



## djsanny22 (9. Juni 2011)

Hi 

hast du bei deinem Firefox irgend welche apps dazu installiert, skin oder Download helper z.b ich hatte das prob auch ich hab jetzt nur noch der Nasa skin weil da weiß ich das es geht  
hau einfach mal alles runter und installier den neu


----------



## city_cobra (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe keine plug-ins,skins, oder ähnliches dazu installiert... das war ja das merkwürdige  Mittlerweile mit einem ganz neuen Mainboard, CPU, Ram, Graka, HDD,... läuft der neue FF wieder einwandfrei... Ich kann es mir bis heute nicht erklären, aber nun ist das Problem Gott sei Dank auch Vergangenheit


----------

